# Centre brace construction?



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

I may be purchasing a 130g tank that does not have a centre brace. Is it possible to build one? How would I do this so it lasts *forever*?


----------



## zhasan (Oct 28, 2010)

*Centre Brace*

I'm on the same boat with a 90 Gallon tank. Just bought it last night.


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

Well seeing as no one replied 

The biggest thing is getting the top frame off. get a piece of glass cut so there is 1 mm wiggle room between the front and back panes. use 1/2 or thicker at least.and about 3 or 4 in.'s wide minimum.Be sure it is far enough down so as to reattach the trim. 
You should be sure to get the glass beveled on the length to avoid fish injuries. clean the glass well with a razor blade and alcohol smear silicone on glass ends as well as tank portion ( tape this area off some what to ease the clean up ) Push glass into tank opening ...wiggle till air is removed ..(.look at end of glass through front and back panes ) support glass so it does not shift /move during the 24 hours it has to sit. I would give it 48 to be sure.
hope that helps ya


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

katienaha said:


> I may be purchasing a 130g tank that does not have a centre brace. Is it possible to build one? How would I do this so it lasts *forever*?


are you getting that one from kijiji that needs to be assembled?


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

I have backed off on this deal, yes jay, thats the one. I chose not to buy it because this tank was previously filled without the use of a centre brace, thus the potential for stressed glass is there. I do not need a 120g tank blowout in my little house...


----------

